# 끝 ,끝나다, 끝내다



## hana20

What is the difference between 끝,끝나다 and 끝내다?Please give a sentence. 너무 고마워요


----------



## kenjoluma

끝 = noun
끝나다 = verb. intransitive 
끝내다 = verb. transitive

ex.
이제 끝이야!
Now it's the end! (it's over!)

회의가 끝났다.
The meeting ended.

우리는 회의를 끝냈다.
We ended the meeting.


----------



## hana20

너무 너무 고맙습니다. i clearly understood it now.
PS:
You responded to all  my questions.Really appreciate it.You're a heaven sent to me who are obsessed in learning 한국어 문법


----------



## AccioJo

I know ,right?He helps me so much too!


----------

